# Still not bragging, but...



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have two does that seem to have settled to this AI buck.

http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/boer_goats_statusquo.html
ABGA # 10423489

I'm going to be sweating bullets at kidding time.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Look at that butt!!! You are more then welcome to send those babys my way :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is another favorite of mine. I wish I could afford a goat from them or trusted my self to AI I would totally do it. They have some awesome goats. Good luck on the babies I hope they do awesome for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww go ahead & brag! I can hardly wait to see what LD throws, especially with their different body types. Maybe superduper butts? :shades: 
Now you be sure & let us know.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Aww go ahead & brag! I can hardly wait to see what LD throws, especially with their different body types. Maybe superduper butts? :shades:
> Now you be sure & let us know.


Whatever LD throws, the kids will be favorites around here because
we really like thier mom.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see the babies :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's awesome! Able Acres has some really nice animals!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goatnutty said:


> That's awesome! Able Acres has some really nice animals!


They sure do know how to take pictures of their goats. 
You can't fake the show results though. I bought the semen directly 
from Gary. He's a very busy man and talks very fast, but considering I
had no idea what I was doing, I felt he took good care of me. 
Everything he told me happened the way it was supposed to. The dry
shipper had pre paid return shipping included with the paper work. I 
don't know if they always do that or not.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here is a link to a picture of the local buck that I bred the two that
didn't take AI and one other. Three total bred to this buck.
The does have not come back in heat since coming home.

He has show points and has produced does with show points.
He is RNSH Mr. Rich ABGA # 10490335

http://stonebrierfarm.com/bucks.html


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So you got to meet Ron & Arline??


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> So you got to meet Ron & Arline??


No. That link was just the fastest to a picture of Mr. Rich. 
My does were bred at Richard and Sandy's.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I bet you've figured out by now that Rich & Sandy *&* the Stones are de Big Boys in da west. :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How hard was it to AI? I would like to try it but I am to worried about throwing the little money I have in the trash because I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> How hard was it to AI? I would like to try it but I am to worried about throwing the little money I have in the trash because I don't know how to do it.


Wow. I just wrote a long reply and my mouse stuck and I couldn't send it.  Roger, I think the short answer is "not all that hard".
I know it is expensive, but I weighed that against the cost of a live stud fee to an Able Acres Buck and what it would cost to ship a doe from Wa. State to Indiana and back. A lot.  Here are a couple of things I learned this year that I think will help me next year to cut down on wasting straws. One, I would reccomend avoiding does that have not kidded before. The actual procedure revolves around getting the AI sheath into the does cervix. Once in, you can literally feel the rings of the cervix and this is a tell tale sign that you are doing it right. This is much harder on a doe that has not kidded. Also, they teach you not to thaw the straw until you are sure you can get into the cervix. Which only makes sense. Good AI people will tell you that the best time to do the AI is near the very end of the does heat. You should keep very good notes of when they come in and when they go out. *Really* good AI people can tell when to AI a doe by the appearance of the mucous in the birth canal you find in the speculum. People that can identify the perfect mucous have a very high success ratio. That to me was difficult. How one person describes mucous might not be the same as how you would describe the same mucous. The lady who raises Nubians who helped me AI my does did not have a lot to say about mucous so we were pretty much going on timing into the heat. Also she was only available after work. The doe I bought from Nancy D that settled was AI'd with one straw at 40 hours into her heat. It was the second attempt. Just a taste of what I went through. I want to take a class and most good AI people have taken at least one. If you are really interested, do as much homework as you can. See if you can find a mentor. PM me if you would like me to send you a couple of links I found usefull to get you started.
Tim


----------

